# Reconstruccion de Acoustic Research AR 15



## pppppo (Feb 14, 2016)

Caja original en muy mal estado, base hinchada por exposicion al agua, haciendola corta la dejaron sobre una superficie con agua .





Vista trasera de los parlantes, iman del parlante de 8 " cuadrado .





Parlantes de frente, conos originales. Tw 1", terminacion mas bien rustica, la bobina una preciosura, de las que vi la mejor. El domo central y el aro de goma es novo.






Vista posterior de los conectores y el selector de atenuacion del tw. en -3 guto mas que en 0 db, probado a la bartola.





Vista de los filtros, van adheridos al panel posterior con dos grampas y un sellador tipo cola caliente. Aura seran dos tornillos y silicona.





Encolado de las placas de 9 mm. mdf con unos pesos diponibles...aparte de unos pequeños clavos para evitar los deslizamientos laterales. 





Encolado de los laterales, tapas y fondo de una vez. Los tensores unas camaras de moto que andaban por ahi....al ser el encastre casi perfecto no habia necesidad de gran tension, ni posibilidad que no es lo mismo pero es parecido. Quedo de 10, no use masilla para las uniones .





Dimensiones y detalles de construccion de la cosa.






Detalle de los filtros del bafle, mire tres veces esa bobina en serie con el tw en -3 y -6 db, pero asi era la cosa , por algo sera... aparte bastante alto 16 Mf pa el C. El calibre del alambre es un poco mas de 1 mm, no mire la tabla pero debe ser una fraccion de pulgada superior al mm. por poco, segun mi calibre maltratado.


Despues subo las fotos de la caja en trabajo de pintura, con fondo blanco hasta ahora, pintura al agua negro brillante al final con opcion al enchapado original, que por aura paso.
Ni idea cuanta potencia soportaran, unos 35, 50 w, mas que suficiente, la bobina debe ser de unas 2", 1 3/4" de diametro, me olvide de medirlas antes de poner el domo central, quizas 1 1/2".
Realize las dos cajas simetricas, en las dos los tw. estaban de la izquierda y uno lo situe en el lado derecho.
Me faltaria hacer una Karlsoneta con un 18" que tengo pa completar, por lo impresionane de los bajos de esas cajas asi armo un 2.1.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2016)

*FogoSugerencia "Salvaje"*
Si el cono del parlante estuvo expuesto a humedad extrema puede que tenga o valla a tener en un futuro cercano hongos.
Eso es malo para la salud del parlante y del propietario del parlante.

Una rociada con un spray antiséptico y/o alcohol hisopropílico (O del normalito) no viene nada mal.

Cuando escribo "Rociada" quiero decir *¡ Rociada !*, no baño de inmersión.
El cono *NO* debe llegar a humedecerse.


----------



## ricren (Feb 15, 2016)

pppppo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 139931
> 
> Vista de los filtros, van adheridos al panel posterior con dos grampas y un sellador tipo cola caliente. Aura seran dos tornillos y silicona.



Evita tornillos de hierro en las proximidades de las bobinas, y mucho menos en el centro.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Feb 15, 2016)

Me llama mucho la atención ese capacitor de16uF para el tweeter.


----------



## pppppo (Feb 15, 2016)

Fogo se salvaron por estar justo en ese momento con el aro de suspension detonado, el cono esta impecable  gracias.

ricren, quizas ni los use, y si lo hago sera en los huecos de las grampas originales.

A mi tambien Edgardo ???? son japoneses los C y el domo textil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2016)

El capacitor ese sería "correpto" , parte del filtro pasabajos del Woofer , ver página 10 del pdf. perteneciente a un AR-3a

Pa bajar el AR-15 . . . registrarse  . . . :

http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_library/acoustic-research/ar-15.shtml

http://www.hifi-manuals.com/Acoustic-Research/AR-15/downloads

Aparentemente AR-15 y AR-25 son muuuuy parecidos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2016)

Ehhhh.... hifi engine es gratis!!!!
Registrate con confianza...


----------



## pppppo (Feb 16, 2016)

Gracias Dosmetros.
Si todo sigue igual, o sea sin laburo en mi taller... jueves u viernes quedarian listos para usar, con las fotos finales y un par de ancdotas .
Los logos estan despegados y limpios ya, pintadas las cajas a soplete ahora en proceso de secado. Quedaron cuasi satinadas, a pesar de ser negro brillante al agua porque di varias capas muy finas. Si hubiera sido a rodillo quedaria brillante.


----------



## pppppo (Feb 17, 2016)

Detalle del tw en su interior...porque? para que desarmarlo? . Porque no andaba, había probado un solo bafle y después empece la reconstrucción. Cuando me encontré con esto se me tambaleo la estantería y de puro corajudo lo desarme.






Detalle de la mini o micro gota de estaño para unir la colisa que se había cortado, esa foto esta tomada a través de la lupa que use para ver, un poco de cemento de contacto arriba y ando, llamese suerte o como guste...






 Detalle del acabado, mas que decente según creo.






 Bafle terminado, si desean expongo de manera subjetiva sus prestaciones prontamente, en la foto esta sucio, trapito húmedo y listo. 
 Si la nena me ayuda hasta podría hacer un YouTube pa que los escuchen, aunque excede mis conocimientos computadoriles.
 Gracias por la atención prestada .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2016)

Muy lindos che , me gutan mucho  , dicen  que los bajos son extraordinarios considerando un parlante de 8 pulgadas  . . . y que los agudos son medio estridentes , con lo justo ahí nomás . . . el corte es a 1700 Hz

Te felicito che , ya cumplieron 38 años  !


----------



## pppppo (Feb 18, 2016)

Uhhh pense qu recien cumplia los 18 y estaba por sacar el registro de conducir por primera vez . Asi como has dicho 2M el comportamiento del parlante mas que destacabble, el tw a veces acusa alguna estridencia pero se comporta, segual creo es la vedette del concierto y nunca pierde el extremo de frecuencias mas altas y hasta a veces parece un piezo por su respuesta pero sin chirridos raros, o sea es increible lo que sube en frec..
Es la primera vez que los escucho un rato pues anduve con cortes de luz y siquerida-no hago ruido.


----------

